# No sound device installed?



## mdengel (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a dell dimension (great computer!) that has been running fine for over 6 months. For the past week or so, I have had an issue where the computer would spontaneously fail to recognize the audio device. In these instances (maybe 2-3 of them?) the problem could be solved by a simple, but somewhat annoying, reboot of the system. Yesterday, the system failed to recognize the audio device even upon reboot, and I have yet to be able to revive it. The audio device is integrated into the motherboard (not a seperate sound card).

This may be a seperate issue, but around the same time I have a keyboard with hotkeys that stopped working around the same time. It may just be a coincidence, but possibly someone recognizes a pattern in this

Thank you!


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like you may have a motherboard short-out or a defective motherboard. Could also be a CMOS battery going bad.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome! to TSF mdengel, 

Before you go making drastic moves with the CMOS, there are a few other options available to you, so let's look at them first.

Try this please....

Right click on the "my Computer" icon on the Desktop > Properties > Hardware > Device Manager > View > 'show hidden devices'. Now please have a look at tell us if there are any Yellow exclamation marks *[ ! ]*, or Red *X*'s appearing, especially under the category 'Sound, video and game controllers'.

Now if there are, Right click on the object, and see if there is an option to 'Update Driver'. If there is the option; go 'Update', then reboot the computer.

While you are at it, please go to the link in my signature "Posting System Specs", follow the instructions, and post your system specs here.

Please let us know the results.


----------



## mdengel (Oct 21, 2006)

So there were no conflicts or driver issues apparent in the device manager. I have to say that I even tried a windows restore to a point before where (i believe) this started. It would seem to me, from that at least, that this is more likely a hardware problem; however, if i knew these things I would be answering questions here, not posting them. For the record, it is not an audio device missing, rather "there are no active mixer devices available" to a layman like me this means nothing more than there is no sound device, but what do I know!

Here are the specs, I don't have the Power supply info, but if you need it I can pull the computer apart and get it.

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name MATT (Matt's Computer)

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Pentium D 930, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name Dell Dell DM051
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM) 
Ram is 2x512 and 1x1024, I believe all three are PNY
BIOS Type Phoenix (03/31/06)

Display: PCI-E
Video Adapter VisionTek Radeon X1300 Secondary (512 MB)
Video Adapter VisionTek Radeon X1300 (512 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (641806460DML)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (641806460DML)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Disk Drive WDC WD1600JS-75NCB2 (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD+-RW ND-3570A
SMART Hard Disks Status FAIL

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 147785 MB (79600 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (192.168.1.101)
Modem Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem

Peripherals:
Printer \\BILLY\Canon i560
Printer Canon MP150 Series Printer
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Canon MP150
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device Logitech Cordless Dual USB Mouse & iTouch Keys
USB Device Logitech Cordless USB Keyboard
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Printing Support


Thank you again for all of your help!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Have you got the Volume icon showing in the system tray?


----------



## mdengel (Oct 21, 2006)

Volume Icon is there but when I click on it I just recieve the error message. If I go to my audio properties it just says I have no audio device and that sound output is currently through my modem.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Can you please refresh my memory...what exactly is the error message?


----------



## mdengel (Oct 21, 2006)

The exact error message is:

"There are no active mixer devices available. To install mixer devices, go to control panel, click printers and other hardware, and then click add hardware.
This program will now close."

I do appreciate your time! Thank you


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

No problem at all!!

OK what is the model number of your Dell Dimension?


----------



## mdengel (Oct 21, 2006)

It is a demension E510


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again mdengel,

Thanks for the info.

Try here, this is the Dell™ download site specifically for your machine. Locate the audio driver and reinstall it.

Post back with any queries/concerns.


----------



## mdengel (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi chauffeur2!

Thank you for all of your help! It was a simple fix, but not one I would have stumbled upon. 

All of your work is greatly appreciated!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi mdengel,

So that worked...That's great news! :4-clap: 

Its been a pleasure to assist you.


----------

